# Favorite "Underground" brands



## TRNDcollective (Aug 16, 2010)

What's your favorite snowboard brand that isn't very well known? Favorite product from them?


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Burton, but keep them on the downlow.


----------



## TRNDcollective (Aug 16, 2010)

Agreed, let's keep it a secret.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wal Mart, Zumiez, Best Yet, Whole Foods, Starbucks, Pac Sun, Sims, you know the true OG undergrounders


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

What's this Wal Mart you speak of? Sounds like a cool brand


----------



## TRNDcollective (Aug 16, 2010)

*RE:WalMart*

They are the definition of cool. Check them out here..... Funny Pictures at WalMart


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowvols said:


> What's this Wal Mart you speak of? Sounds like a cool brand


Wal Mart is so amazingly underground it has its own culture and language.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like this really small place called target. Ever hear of it? I doubt you have, it might only be local to my city in texas.

How about underground restaurants? There is this little mom and pop burger place called McDonalds here, they have this one called a quarter pounder.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Hot Topic. I just love their emo/goth wannabe wardrobe. It allows me to say, " Yea, I'm a rich white kid who gets everything I want, but my parent's don't pay any attention to me so I dress like a little ****** and whine about how life is so pointless".

It also helps to listen to My Chemical Romance while doing so.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I got my Hot Topic gothic starter kit today!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

TRNDcollective said:


> What's your favorite snowboard brand that isn't very well known? Favorite product from them?


Doing research for your site? It doesn't look like you're getting the info you hoped for.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm not sure about brands... but there's one country that I make sure everything I own is from. They prefer to go by the People's Republic of China. They're pretty small time at the moment, but the quality is pretty astounding.
(See, there's not that many people there so they basically have to export everything... little known fact)


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

To the OP, this is pure underground:










wait wait, not what I meant, hang on a second...










No, still not, ok one last try...










THERE we go, THAT'S what I meant, go there for all your underground snowboarding apparel needs....


----------

